# Immigration to singapore



## gautham2712 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello guyzz,

Can any one suggest me how to find a right consultant for jobs in singapore. I am looking at ways to secure a interview and subsequently a full time job. I am presently in india and trying to apply through the job portals but in vain

Any help or suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

gautham2712 said:


> Hello guyzz,
> 
> Can any one suggest me how to find a right consultant for jobs in singapore. I am looking at ways to secure a interview and subsequently a full time job. I am presently in india and trying to apply through the job portals but in vain
> 
> Any help or suggestion would be appreciated.


Firstly your title is misleading. Singapore doesn't allow Immigration a-la US, Canada, Australia etc.

About getting a job, it's about perseverence and having the right talent / experience.

Singapore, of late, has been tightening the work passes for foreigners, and the ease of entry that existed before has been changed, focussing on a Singaporean core work place.

And about consultants ? Well, if you are able to do your own ground work, you don't need consultants. That's my 2 cents.

What's your expertise ?


----------



## gautham2712 (Dec 10, 2014)

Simon, thanks for the quick reply. I am six sigma black belt mainly working in process improvement with various domains. I am also a certified PMP focusing on business level projects.

I understand that I would not need consultants, but as of today I am not able to get any replies from recrutiters. Hence, planning to look for consultants


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

gautham2712 said:


> Simon, thanks for the quick reply. I am six sigma black belt mainly working in process improvement with various domains. I am also a certified PMP focusing on business level projects.
> 
> I understand that I would not need consultants, but as of today I am not able to get any replies from recrutiters. Hence, planning to look for consultants


You are a six sigma ? Wow, I am not sure what to say  

But in reality, the question of 'how to find a job' has been hashed here so many times.

1) take some time, read up on the past posts
2) take note of Singapore's tightened policies that are making bringing in foreigners tougher
3) brush up your resume and market yourself better
4) if you are sure the only way is via a consultant, go for it.
5) don't ask which consultant is good - some specialise in some areas and some focus on sub cons, so, it is like buying a lottery- spread your risks and talk to more than one 
6) where to find consultants ? I guess that was your first question. I know this wonderful tool - click here: Let me google that for you


----------



## gautham2712 (Dec 10, 2014)

Did try in google , but in vain. I like the animation like though


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

gautham2712 said:


> Did try in google , but in vain. I like the animation like though


Did you really miss the part about Singapore having tightened entry for foreigners ?

You only have one way to succeed - other than being super lucky : Keep trying, hit on TCS, Mahindra, Emerio, Apar, Infosys, VSNL/BSNL and all those who have operations in Singapore. Also go after the banks that have operations in India, SCB, Citi and the likes.


----------



## momo_7 (Apr 17, 2016)

gautham2712 said:


> Hello guyzz,
> 
> Can any one suggest me how to find a right consultant for jobs in singapore. I am looking at ways to secure a interview and subsequently a full time job. I am presently in india and trying to apply through the job portals but in vain
> 
> Any help or suggestion would be appreciated.



No, don't come here. 

We've had years and years of your countrymen coming here lying through their teeth on their CVs and making fools of themselves here. 

What skills would you actually possess that can't be found here?

Shoo.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

momo_7 said:


> No, don't come here.
> 
> We've had years and years of your countrymen coming here lying through their teeth on their CVs and making fools of themselves here.
> 
> ...


For once, even though what you said isn't PC, I do have to agree with you  

Then again, even those lying rarely got caught as the fellow country men used to cover it up a lot !


----------

